# Help! Having trouble with CPC exam



## MPKcode (Aug 8, 2011)

I am having trouble passing the CPC exam and last time was so close with a 66%. I am wondering if anyone knows of any good forums or places around Little Rock area to find people who may be wlling to help someone struggling with the exam? any and all help would be appreciated .. thanks!


----------



## huguezbrian (Aug 8, 2011)

The CPC® Coding Exam Review 2011: The Certification Step (CPC Coding Exam Review: Certification Step) [Paperback] by Carol help me pass. What is your email address so that I can send you some helpful materials.

Regards,

Brian C. Huguez, CPC
huguezbrian@yahoo.com


----------



## juliabiz@hotmail.com (Aug 8, 2011)

I took the CPC for the first time, and got a 69. I was so bummed!! But I am retaking it in September. The reviews on line cost money, but I have found they are very close in difficulty to the CPC. I am going to do the review excercises, and the pracitce tests, and hopefully pass this time. Try Rite Code, and google free codingi quizzes.


----------



## kelliekf (Aug 9, 2011)

huguezbrian said:


> The CPC® Coding Exam Review 2011: The Certification Step (CPC Coding Exam Review: Certification Step) [Paperback] by Carol help me pass. What is your email address so that I can send you some helpful materials.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


I also failed the exam.I took it in June.Please help'


----------



## kristyrodecker (Aug 9, 2011)

1) Skip the index and go straight to the tabular to look up the four options that you are given

2) Skip long and difficult questions on the exam (and bubble sheet) and go back to them at the end if you have time.

3) When guessing make an educated one. Ex: If you are in the musculoskeletal section (20000 codes) your answer will likely have a 20000 code listed

4) Knowing some med term and anatomy can hepl you more than you think

5) A lot of the correct answers have codes that are repeated in at least two of the options with only a slight variation (Ex: Option A and B may be identical except A has a modifier and B does not)

6) 95% of the question have the answer some where in one of the manuals. Read your guidelines and know your modifiers!

7) Google "CPC practice exam", there are a lot of free and cheap practice out there and practice is the best way to study

There's a good practice exam here (150 questions for $19.99) http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/cpcpracticeexam.html

Good luck to everyone, keep trying!


----------



## jernst777 (Aug 9, 2011)

*CPC Exam coming up in October*

Thank you, Kristy! I have just passed my training with Allied Schools, and I am now preparing for my CPC in October. Today was the first time I actually had time to come and look at the AAPC site and all that it has to offer, and I was pleasantly surprised.

Thank you for sharing these CPC hints with all of us. I'm glad to know that there are people close by who can help when I get stuck.

Have a great day, 
Jannie Ernst


----------



## penguins11 (Aug 9, 2011)

I took my CPC and I did pass the first time.  I really agree with Kristy's advice, especially where she suggested to skip the index and go right to the tabular.  It is the opposite of the way you are supposed to code but because the exam is timed and you don't have much time per question, it is much easier to "rule out" than to look everything up.


----------



## juwannahelms@yahoo.com (Aug 9, 2011)

*cpc exam*

I have a great mock test which is very close to actual test. If anyone is interested in it send me a email. juwannahelms@yahoo.com. It will help for practice. I passed first time with 80% .


----------



## ajudd (Aug 9, 2011)

Agreed, I also passed the 1st time.  Since you're not "cold coding" - there is no need at all to look in the Index.  You need to see the descriptions of the codes quickly.

Be VERY careful if you skip a question.  Make sure you skip that bubble line on our grid or your ENTIRE test is going to be wrong!!!  Use extreme caution in skipping.

I proctored an exam recently and i had several people that did not finish and they wanted to hand the exam in with 20 or so blank bubbles.  If you run out of time, just guess!!!  Just fill in a bubble, because you have a 25% chance of it being right.  I also have read that B is a popular guess. I am not sure why that is, but I suppose if you have to guess, just fill all the bubbles in with the same choice.

Good luck


----------



## ldwash405 (Aug 10, 2011)

I also used the CPC Coding Exam Review book by Carol J Buck to study with and when it came time for the actual test, I used the methods Kristy posted. There is just not enough time to look up the codes properly so you have to cut corners. I managed to pass on the first try, so thank God it worked. I wish you the best on your exam!


----------



## Alicia Scott (Aug 10, 2011)

*Another site*

I agree with everything that has been said. Mock exams do help. You might also look at this website:
www.codingcertification.org

This is site has excellent hints and the owner offers a package to help you pass the exam. I have heard lot of really great feedback from here. I have also attended some of her seminars and they are also fantastic. 

Keep yourself connected in this network forum. So many people are willing to help you. Take advantage of that and pass it on to others.


----------



## melodycoyne15 (Aug 10, 2011)

I just passed my  cpc exam and I have a few tips.  First, any questions that had 3-4 codes per answer I skipped as it would take a long time to look up, so I put a sticky tab on the page so I knew I had to go back and at least fill in the bubble if I didn't have time to look it up.  Second, I started at the back of the test as it has alot of questions that don't require looking up an answer or mine had the dx section in the back and those to me were easier and took less time.  Third, look at the codes on all answers and if there is one code used in all answer choices no need to look it up.  I had to just blindly fill in about 10 questions at the end as I didn't have time to look them up and I still passed using these techniques and not spending my time on the really long questions/and many codes per answer. Of course go back to these if you have time.. Good Luck and I hope it helps.


----------



## maehall (Sep 8, 2012)

I am taking the test 9/15/12 this coming Saturday. Please send any study materials to my email address: normahall22@bellsouth.net

Thanks


----------



## adh198820@aol.com (Sep 11, 2012)

*Job luck?*



jernst777 said:


> Thank you, Kristy! I have just passed my training with Allied Schools, and I am now preparing for my CPC in October. Today was the first time I actually had time to come and look at the AAPC site and all that it has to offer, and I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Thank you for sharing these CPC hints with all of us. I'm glad to know that there are people close by who can help when I get stuck.
> 
> ...






I also completed training with Allied last year and took my certification test in November. I passed the first time, but that was where the excitement ended. I have yet to find a position and am at the point of giving up. Did you have any luck finding a position?


----------



## bsesender (Mar 4, 2013)

*any help would be appreciated*

i am sitting for my cpc this weekend and would appreciate any study guides or mock exams that could be emailed to me!!  bridget.brown@casanovamd.com


----------



## HArnold4 (Mar 27, 2013)

*exam*

I recently passed the exam and agree strongly with Kristy's advise.  ALL the tips she gave is what I used to pass and I would like to add when there is more than one answer that has similar codes, my school gave me a tip on that saying that code is probably the correct asnwer you just have to look it up to verify the slight difference in the code ( additional digit, modifier, etc).  these helped me greatly.  Remember to code to the greatest specificity and read the guidelines!


----------

